# nyu transfers accepted class of 2011!!



## Mariano (May 11, 2008)

hey guys, 
so, i just got accepted to nyu as a transfer, i'm so happy .
I'm starting classes this summer, anyone else here got accepted to nyu as a transfer??


----------



## notalent (May 11, 2008)

How is it going man? I just got accepted to NYU too. But, wait...in the paper it says for SUMMER ...but I applied for Fall....did you get the same thing?


----------



## Mariano (May 11, 2008)

thats cool man, congratulations.
what school u coming from?

yes i got the same, but i already expected it. check out the admissions website or the instructions in the application, it says that film and tv kids are requiered that we attend the 08' summer session. i guess is a way to 'catch-up' with what people in the major have been doing until this point....


----------



## notalent (May 12, 2008)

Im coming from a community college in San Diego. But Im actually an international student there. Damn, Im so excited hahaha. but its kind of a shock for me. I mean, summer is really early...do you when the summer session starts?


----------



## llmn1015 (May 12, 2008)

When did you guys find out? I still haven't heard from NYU. There's no way to check online, right?


----------



## notalent (May 12, 2008)

> Originally posted by llmn1015:
> When did you guys find out? I still haven't heard from NYU. There's no way to check online, right?



I found out last Sunday when I came back home from my trip to LA. I guess, i received the letter friday or saturday. You cannot check online no. A friend of mine (who applied for NYU but not Tisch) said, he will receive the letter tuesday or wednesday


----------



## Mariano (May 13, 2008)

hey!
i received the letter friday too, but since i'm an international student i received on my email....
good luck!


----------



## notalent (May 14, 2008)

> Originally posted by Mariano:
> hey!
> i received the letter friday too, but since i'm an international student i received on my email....
> good luck!



Are you attending the first summer session or the second one?


----------



## Dimasan (May 14, 2008)

Congratulations! I was accepted as well.
Did you apply to any other schools?

Also, what are the two summer sessions? - I only heard of the one from June 30th to August 8th.


----------



## notalent (May 14, 2008)

> Originally posted by Dimasan:
> Congratulations! I was accepted as well.
> Did you apply to any other schools?
> 
> Also, what are the two summer sessions? - I only heard of the one from June 30th to August 8th.



How is it going Dimasan?
Congratz man. If you check in the packet they give you, in the last page of the booklet, there's like dates written. There are 2 summer sessions, one starts end of may i think and the other one...well u know about that one. I also applied at USC, I kinda hope to be rejected cuz I really dont wanna have to pick between those 2. Since u live in LA, have u ever visited USC? or even NYU?


----------



## Dimasan (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I should be getting the booklet forwarded to me in the mail soon.
I currently attend UCLA. I applied to UCLA and NYU and I'm still waiting for their decision. 
I've seen USC, but never visited, and I've never been to NYU.
Right now, I'm having a difficult time choosing between UCLA and NYU. On one hand, I already have a few contacts here, and I know many people within the Film school, and there's so many possibilities here for an internship. On the other hand, I keep hearing that many prefer NYU because of it's technical focus and diverse program, but I have no firsthand accounts of NYU, so I'm not really sure how to choose.
Have you visited NYU or UCLA or do you have any impressions of either school?


----------



## notalent (May 15, 2008)

> Originally posted by Dimasan:
> Thanks for the info. I should be getting the booklet forwarded to me in the mail soon.
> I currently attend UCLA. I applied to UCLA and NYU and I'm still waiting for their decision.
> I've seen USC, but never visited, and I've never been to NYU.
> ...



I haven't. I saw usc when I went to IMAX, but It was too crowded cuz the trojans were playing, so i couldnt really visit. anyway, I know its a hard choice...I kinda feel like going to NYU cuz I know the westcoast already a little bit but I don't know the eastcoast at all...and it could a fun experience.


----------



## Mariano (May 15, 2008)

hey disman and notalent, 
i only applied to nyu, cuz it's the only school im interested in.
i've visited both schools and actually i'm not attracted to usc... first, the location is awful (they have a beautiful campus, but they are in an waful part of LA) whreas in nyu ur in the nicest part of nyc (like, studing in ****ing greenwich village?? are you serious?? that's like heaven man!) and second, they are totally focused on hollywood, whereas i'm more interested in independent productions (just as one example, usc uses AVID, whereas NYU uses final cut). and i think nyu foy many reasons is a better school, just check out both school's alumni and youll realize....

ps. in nyu u own ur own films, whereas in usc THEY own ur films (crazy, huh?)


----------



## notalent (May 15, 2008)

> Originally posted by Mariano:
> hey disman and notalent,
> i only applied to nyu, cuz it's the only school im interested in.
> i've visited both schools and actually i'm not attracted to usc... first, the location is awful (they have a beautiful campus, but they are in an waful part of LA) whreas in nyu ur in the nicest part of nyc (like, studing in ****ing greenwich village?? are you serious?? that's like heaven man!) and second, they are totally focused on hollywood, whereas i'm more interested in independent productions (just as one example, usc uses AVID, whereas NYU uses final cut). and i think nyu foy many reasons is a better school, just check out both school's alumni and youll realize....
> ...



yeah, that's why my teachers recommend me NYU, cuz they know I'm more interested in indie movies too. USC's location doesn't bother me tho, but that's my personal opinion. Of course, being in greewhich village sounds really interesting. In term of network, do u think its easier to find jobs with USC?


----------

